# Bald Eagle Viewing



## trout (Dec 25, 2007)

My little guy, 6 years old, has become obsessed with seeing a bald eagle in Utah ever since I told him they live here in our state. I know that I just missed the DWR viewing day, and I know they tend to congregate in the winter. So does anyone know of a place near Utah County where I can take a curious kid to see one in the wild. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Farmington Bay is always good for bald eagles in February. Worth the drive up there from Utah County.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong someone. But I think they will hang out in the winter along the power lines on the west side of Utah Lake.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

West of Utah lake is not as sure a thing as Farmington Bay but closer and you can frequently see them there. There are a couple of trees next to the lake south of Saratoga Springs where they like to hang out.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Again, not near Utah County; just across Legacy highway from FB there is a group of trees along Paiges Ln where it meets 8th west or 11th west?? (where Paige's Ln ends) they hang out in there every day; usually about 10-20 of them.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen plenty down towards Wales, but it's been quite a few years since I've been down that way. We counted 25 in one tree on one trip.


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

I have taken my boy to diamond fork canyon twice this winter. Both times we have seen 2-3 eagles. I have been taking kids at my old Job up there for years. Your sitting at about 80% chance at seeing them.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They like to hang out along the Weber river anywhere from Smith and Morehouse down to Echo, and I would imagine even further down towards Ogden. Not a lot of them, but there are a few. Watch for them roosting in the trees.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I have always wanted to see one for 22 years and never did up until this year. The best spot I have found this year is Rockport Res., and no it isn't in Utah County. I have seen them there 3 times flying along the East shoreline. The Bald Eagle flies over this area around the afternoon and evening. Seems to be the most productive spot and I think that it is because there is a landfill nearby. I also watched one land and we checked out where it landed and there was a fish head sitting there. It might help to throw out a fish. I have also seen one at East Canyon Res. during sunset and in Ophir canyon (the oquirrhs mtn. range). Those areas seemed more like a fluke (luck), although one old man swore by ophir canyon being good. Hope it doesn't take your son as long to see one as it did for me. Binoculars help along with a telephoto lens for pics.


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

It might be too late in the year. But I've seen them where the Spanish Fork river enters Utah Lake. I also saw one at Deer Creek right at the turn off to Midway.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've seen them all the time all over in the Uinta Basin... mostly in wells draw area... Bald and Goldens..


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Saw one last week at Willard Bay in a tree at Freeway Bay. Very easily spooked! Lots of exotic birds at Willard Bay.


----------

